# Lottery to hunt Ohio next year for out of state hunters?



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

My buddy just called and told me that there is a proposal to make out of state hunters to have to enter a lottery to hunt in the state of Ohio for next year has anyone else heard about this


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

I did try to find more information nothing yet


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Haven't heard of it but out of staters are not to blame for the lak of deer sorry.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

It won't happen.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i never see that happening IMO. too much cash flow coming in from out of staters.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ezbite said:


> i never see that happening IMO. too much cash flow coming in from out of staters.


Yup! And as broke as ODNR is, AND, with Kasick saying the state is currently in financial trouble and possibly looking at some hard times the next couple years, which WILL result in ODNR operating on even less than what they always do(they are at the bottom of the food chain when it comes importance of distribution of tax $'s) one would think Ohio would be doing everything they can to be bringing more $ into the state rather than running it away.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm for it ...But I don't see it ever happening either


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Lottery won't happen. I would be happy if they raised the rates though. Seems like Ohio is fairly cheap considering what we have to offer in quality of bucks. Every year where I hunt the out of state guys out number the resident hunters. New York, Maine, WV, Michigan, Indiana, Pa, North Carolina and this year Louisiana


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

I called the odnr last week they stated no truth all rumors. No changes for the upcoming year,


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

The second week of February 2017 all new proposals will be announced to the odnr


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

it seems that most people are against out of state hunters. What if you had a good friend or a family member that wanted to hunt with you. would you want them to pay a high price to hunt or go through a lottery? Out of state hunters is not our proublem.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

one3 said:


> it seems that most people are against out of state hunters. What if you had a good friend or a family member that wanted to hunt with you. would you want them to pay a high price to hunt or go through a lottery? Out of state hunters is not our proublem.


Not entirely our problem but the state would benefit from higher licenses for out of state folks. Ohio is one of the most storied whitetail states in the entire country and people from all over come to hunt Ohio Big Bucks. Yet, when it comes to out of state licenses I find that Ohio is on the lower end of cost for deer tags. I think changes could and probably should happen there.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

MDBuckeye said:


> Not entirely our problem but the state would benefit from higher licenses for out of state folks. Ohio is one of the most storied whitetail states in the entire country and people from all over come to hunt Ohio Big Bucks. Yet, when it comes to out of state licenses I find that Ohio is on the lower end of cost for deer tags. I think changes could and probably should happen there.


I have ben paying the same price to hunt N.Y. for years. When people from N.Y. come here the price is close to ours.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Check out places like Indiana, Missouri, or Iowa. Ohio isn't very close in price to those states. The deal with most of those states is the add-on price for actually taking a buck. Total for an Iowa out of stater is near 500.00. Huge bucks out there and they still attract plenty of out of state hunters. Indiana is close to 180.00 for a 5 day license and one tag. Missouri is 225.00. These are just a few examples.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Sees as though some people have more money than brains.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Seen this debate over the years as far as prices between states. I'm all for that, but it would mean ODNR having to stay on top of things to track other states. Fat chance of that happening. The lottery for out of state folks wont happen. Too many out of state folks owning/leasing property. Can you imagine shelling money out then not winning the lottery to hunt?? And let's not sing the swan song about the out of state pricing increase hurting the mom n pop shops. Don't believe it.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

MDBuckeye said:


> Not entirely our problem but the state would benefit from higher licenses for out of state folks. Ohio is one of the most storied whitetail states in the entire country and people from all over come to hunt Ohio Big Bucks. Yet, when it comes to out of state licenses I find that Ohio is on the lower end of cost for deer tags. I think changes could and probably should happen there.


...And it may run others off. Not all out of state hunters are horn hunters 'specific'. Some come here for the bigger bodied deer in general as their states...especially the southern states...have smaller bodied deer. I mentioned a group from South Carolina I had the opportunity to hunt with at there lease in another thread that left Ohio for greener pastures. Though everyone likes to shoot a trophy buck, and most everyone that deer hunts knows that that's not always guaranteed and usually doesn't happen every year, these guys were satisfied going home with some of our bigger bodied deer. When deer numbers started dwindling coupled with less big bucks being seen on their lease, they left the state. These guys didn't mind spending the $ but they all decided after checking out and comparing statistics of yearly total deer kills and number of big bucks killed yearly in different states, they decided to leave Ohio.
I don't hunt out of state anymore. But I know when I did, of course I wanted to shoot a nice buck. If I didn't, I at least wanted to pick a place that offered me the best chance of bringing a big bodied, nice deer home.

As far as total deer kill stats goes between states, Ohio has fallen big time in that category. Haven't checked lately but last I did check, Ohio didn't even rank in the top 10 anymore when it comes to total deer kill among states.

IMO, whatever ODNR does as far as changes for out of states hunters goes, they best be careful not to price Ohio out of the market when it comes to the product and quantity of product we have to offer. For someone shopping for a state to hunt in, there are better options out there than Ohio. And if Ohio has our prices comparible to those other states then I think they will be driving $ away. Don't think the already broke ODNR can stand much of that.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

MDBuckeye said:


> Check out places like Indiana, Missouri, or Iowa. Ohio isn't very close in price to those states. The deal with most of those states is the add-on price for actually taking a buck. Total for an Iowa out of stater is near 500.00. Huge bucks out there and they still attract plenty of out of state hunters. Indiana is close to 180.00 for a 5 day license and one tag. Missouri is 225.00. These are just a few examples.


Illinois is around 450 for a buck tag. For that price they can keep thier deer. I'm not paying it to hunt there.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

MDBuckeye said:


> Check out places like Indiana, Missouri, or Iowa. Ohio isn't very close in price to those states. The deal with most of those states is the add-on price for actually taking a buck. Total for an Iowa out of stater is near 500.00. Huge bucks out there and they still attract plenty of out of state hunters. Indiana is close to 180.00 for a 5 day license and one tag. Missouri is 225.00. These are just a few examples.


Those places are also a lot better places to hunt than ohio. If ohio prices were the same as those places, people would skip ohio and drive the extra distance to hunt those places. Ohio has good deer, but it isn't the mecca you guys think. People come here because it's affordable and huntable. 

With that being said, I agree that people have more money than brains. I'd never pay what out of state hunters pay to hunt here, let alone those other states. Heck I have a hard time spending $24 to kill these things.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Flathead76 said:


> Illinois is around 450 for a buck tag. For that price they can keep thier deer. I'm not paying it to hunt there.


If I lived in another state, I wouldn't pay that to hunt deer here either. But if I did put out that kind of $, I'd surely shop around and invest it in the state that offered the best chances of getting the most return for my investment. And there are just too many states other than Ohio that offers better chances.


Now I may pay that kind of $ on a trip to Saskatchewa for a chance on a real trophy. But as it goes, I'd probably have to add a zero on the end of that $450 for that trip.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

fastwater said:


> If I lived in another state, I wouldn't pay that to hunt deer here either. But if I did put out that kind of $, I'd surely shop around and invest it in the state that offered the best chances of getting the most return for my investment. And there are just too many states other than Ohio that offers better chances.
> 
> 
> Now I may pay that kind of $ on a trip to Saskatchewa for a chance on a real trophy. But as it goes, I'd probably have to add a zero on the end of that $450 for that trip.


Problem is that alot of nonresidents have more money than brains with unrealistic expectations. Many will pay the money thinking that there is a wall hanger behind every tree due to what they see on the internet. That's why many don't have a problem dumping crazy money to lease a piece of dirt that they never have set foot on. We have many properties around here that sell for crazy money with a quickness. The locals just laugh when there reclaimed mine lands sell for what they do. We know that these areas will not grow the natural browse that will hold deer. Spending like this has driven up land prices on properties that are only good for hunting. Now throw in a lottery system like lowa has. They saw what was happening early on and the value of what nonresidents will pay to hunt there. By doing this it stops land from being bought up from nonresidents. If you knew that you could only get an archery tag every 3 years you would probably not purchase land there. This has kept land prices in lowa much lower than they are here. Also getting access to hunt is pretty easy especially when compared to here. The funny thing is that in Iowa it is way easier to get a gun tag than an a archery tag. Had a friend that hunt there almost every year with a bang stick. 

As far as Saskatchewan costing 4500 to hunt I know of a few places in manatoba that are less than half of that. They kill big deer every year there. Just like lowa though I'm not paying it to kill a deer.


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

My dad lived in Florida he came up every year for gun season then we would hunt pa because of the second week for under 200 he could hunt both states.
I was invited to my buddies place in Louisiana 1000+acrs for deer and pigs. the deer that I was seeing were like yearlings here. the bucks were small but the boar were big so it makes up for it so after that 1 season I never went back ducks on the other hand wow awesome but now I see why they come north.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Ohio really needs to increase the price for an out of state license. The ODNR is way behind the times on out of state license cost and is missing an opportunity to increase their revenue stream. We have a great deer herd here. People from out of state will pay more to hunt here than what the ODNR is charging them. Once you figure up travel, lodging, food, equipment, trespass fees, etc the license is the cheapest part of the trip. We take our deer herd for granted some times. It is always a wake up call to me when I talk to out of state hunters that just had a trip of a lifetime after killing a buck that I wouldn't bother getting out of bed in the morning for.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I've ran into a bunch of those out of state guys who drool over a 130" deer. Most of them are guys that im surprised they were able to kill any deer at all. 

We have good deer compared to states that have junk, but we're average at best compared to other Midwestern states.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

You may need to expand your range a bit.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I've been around. Everyone always talks about how great our deer are when compared to the antlered dogs they have in the southern states. Hawaii has good deer compared to those states, and I'm not even sure Hawaii has deer. 

You know why people pay all that money to hunt Iowa, Illinois, etc? Because it's worth it if you want quality deer. Start charging those prices for Ohio, and you'll see people driving right on through us to get to the better states that charge the same. 

We have good deer here, but we don't have good and consistent hunting that most would pay more than the $150 they already pay for license and tag. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

You have to look at the demographic aspect of it for out of state hunters also. Ohio is way closer to more major population centers. I know quite a few easterners that quit hunting states further west due to convenience and time. They can get to Ohio much faster and find good hunting here. For us local boys, we can pattern and kill big deer on a consistent basis. I couldn't ask for more than what I have in my own back yard. I can hunt out my back door, or on multiple private properties within an hour of home in just about any direction that all hold big deer. I couldn't ask for much more as a deer hunter.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree, but I live here. If I was driving 8 hours to hunt here one week a year, I wouldn't think it was as good as other places that only require a few extra hours of driving.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

beaver said:


> I agree, but I live here. If I was driving 8 hours to hunt here one week a year, I wouldn't think it was as good as other places that only require a few extra hours of driving.


I feel the same...having been privileged enough to have hunted a few other states and know what they have to offer. If I still horn hunted,still had the desire to hang heads on the wall I once had, I'd go to where my chances are best to get the most for my $. Other states may charge more to hunt there, but today, they have more of the same quality bucks we have here....and in some cases better.

Apparently the one and only Mike Tonkovich agrees with you as well beaver when it comes to hunting horns and the 'big' bucks in Ohio. Which is part of his excuse for for his continued plans to thin Ohio's deer herd even further than what it is:

http://www.cleveland.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2015/01/ohio_game_biologists_hunters_s.html


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

beaver said:


> I've been around. Everyone always talks about how great our deer are when compared to the antlered dogs they have in the southern states. Hawaii has good deer compared to those states, and I'm not even sure Hawaii has deer.
> 
> You know why people pay all that money to hunt Iowa, Illinois, etc? Because it's worth it if you want quality deer. Start charging those prices for Ohio, and you'll see people driving right on through us to get to the better states that charge the same.
> 
> ...


When you say 150 dollars for a nonresident to hunt Ohio, I start thinking about how much I spend as a resident to hunt my home state. As a resident to hunt all the game animals in Ohio we spend more money on a license then a nonresident. To be able to harvest small game, waterfowl, an antlered deer, a fall turkey, and a spring turkey we spend 131 dollars. To me, these fews are a little excessive when compared to nonresident fees. I don't feel that nonresident tags should be the same price as resident tags. I also feel that nonresident shouldn't be allowed to harvest the same number of deer a resident is allowed to take. Just my two cents.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Why not? If they buy a tag, who cares? It would be different if we have a quota hunt, but that's not how our system works. 

Also, I don't understand the statement about spending more to hunt all the game. As a resident, you can hunt everything ohio has to offer for less than $100 (not counting your federal duck stamp). A non resident has to pay $127 just for a license. Then add the tag, stamp, etc. fee for whatever their game of choice is. 

If there is any grounds for a change in charging practices for non residents, it shouldn't be for our mediocre deer hunting. It should be for the best walleye fishery in the world that thousands of non residents flock to every year for cheap. I'd be all for an erie stamp to make sure that the fishery stays that way.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

My mistake, I forgot about a fall turkey tag. Regardless, it's still less than a non resident license for someone who wants to come hunt for one week, and harvest one specimen, of one species.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Beaver I'm not trying to start an argument, I'm just saying that Ohio's nonresident hunting and fishing fees are relatively low compared to other states. I'm also saying our resident fees are relatively higher compared to other states. I feel the state needs to look at making resident sportsmen and women feel they take a presidence over nonresident. If I'm understanding your response you also feel the fees are too low for nonresidents. By the way I'm all for the Erie stamp also.


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

How about if Ohio would match the lowest surrounding states non resident license ky,wv,mi,pa in. To me that seems to make sense but I am not sure of the non residential tags $


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

BURNIN DAYLIGHT said:


> How about if Ohio would match the lowest surrounding states non resident license ky,wv,mi,pa in. To me that seems to make sense but I am not sure of the non residential tags $


They should charge what the nonresidents home state charges for us Ohio nonresidents to hunt thier state. Now that sounds fair to me.


----------



## OutdoorMediaCo (Sep 6, 2016)

DNR has proposed the increase multiple times, it has to be approved by the senate. The reason they weren't approved for the increase was they didn't have a plan for the extra revenue. Hows that make you feel about our DNR. Someone correct me if Im wrong on that but thats the word in the woods.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

OutdoorMediaCo said:


> DNR has proposed the increase multiple times, it has to be approved by the senate. The reason they weren't approved for the increase was they didn't have a plan for the extra revenue. Hows that make you feel about our DNR. Someone correct me if Im wrong on that but thats the word in the woods.


If that's true.....how about they put the money in a fund so that when AEP auctions off more land the state could purchase it.


----------



## OutdoorMediaCo (Sep 6, 2016)

Flathead76 said:


> If that's true.....how about they put the money in a fund so that when AEP auctions off more land the state could purchase it.


Im right there with you. The state used to purchase farms but Im not sure when it stopped, or why. Alot of wildlife areas were bought that way. It needs to keep happening!


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

IMO, out of staters aren't coming here to shoot a small doe for meat. You could double or triple the license and tags and still get the trophy hunters coming in.


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

beaver said:


> Those places are also a lot better places to hunt than ohio. If ohio prices were the same as those places, people would skip ohio and drive the extra distance to hunt those places. Ohio has good deer, but it isn't the mecca you guys think. People come here because it's affordable and huntable.
> 
> With that being said, I agree that people have more money than brains. I'd never pay what out of state hunters pay to hunt here, let alone those other states. Heck I have a hard time spending $24 to kill these things.


I spend more than $24 a week on dinners out, I'd happily pay more for my chance to hunt. I bet a lot of people here spend more than that on a case of beer yet it's too high to hunt...I can't figure that out.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I have a hard time spending that because deer hunting isn't that fun to me, not because I think it's too expensive. 

Out of state hunters pay $127 for a license, plus $24 per tag. So they have more invested in one deer than residents have in an entire season for every species they can legally hunt in this state. I don't see how that isn't enough for some folks.


----------



## zoar (Apr 19, 2004)

beaver said:


> I have a hard time spending that because deer hunting isn't that fun to me, not because I think it's too expensive.
> 
> Out of state hunters pay $127 for a license, plus $24 per tag. So they have more invested in one deer than residents have in an entire season for every species they can legally hunt in this state. I don't see how that isn't enough for some folks.


----------



## zoar (Apr 19, 2004)

PA-non resident- 101.00$ one buck, two turkey


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I would love to see it happen. It would for sure drop our lease prices. The only people getting rich off of the cheap tag is the outfitters releasing it for a week here and week there


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Are there really that many outfitters in Ohio? I can only find a dozen or so on the net.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Big Chief said:


> Are there really that many outfitters in Ohio? I can only find a dozen or so on the net.


Ha! It's the biggest scam in hunting going on right now in Ohio. No training, regulations or license currently required...no officials keeping tabs on it.
Just hang a shingle out and say "I are one " and you're in there. 
I can take you to a good 15 within 50 mile of me. And about 8 of those are within 20 mile. Aaannnnnd...every one of them are jumping for joy that the bag limits are again increased for many counties.
That's a great selling point for the outfitter. Someone traveling a long way to hunt for a week, if he/she tags out the 1st or 2nd day, they can purchase another tag and hunt the rest of the week.


----------

